# Banksia Pod finish



## M. Newell (Dec 7, 2015)

With the help of all the info here i cast some banksia pods in acrylic. 

What technique do you use to finish them? 

I sanded with micro mesh and then used ca. Not sure if that is correct but it looks good.

Thanks for any input, Mike


----------



## CREID (Dec 7, 2015)

Pictures?

Curt


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mike, if it looks good, and if your satisfied with it, then there's nothing wrong with the technique you're using. What was the technique you used to get the results you got?
Len


----------



## M. Newell (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry, i dont onow how to post a picture here.


----------



## CREID (Dec 8, 2015)

M. Newell said:


> Sorry, i dont onow how to post a picture here.



Try this.
http://content.penturners.org/library/forum_tips/uploading_photos.pdf

Curt


----------

